# Von Benneckenstein, über Hohegeiß, Wieda, nach Braunlage. 14.6.2021 (x97)



## Lion60 (15 Juni 2021)

Geisterstempel:

Alte Wache

HWN aber nur Digital gestempelt (Goldene Hexe):

Stempelstelle 206 / Hahnestein 
Stempelstelle 45 / Dicke Tannen 
Stempelstelle 58 / Pferdchen 
Stempelstelle 160 / Helenenruh Zorge 
Stempelstelle 162 / Kreuztalsklippe 
Stempelstelle 163 / Bremer Klippe 
Stempelstelle 157 / Kapellenfleck 

Wanderstempel:

Wandernder Stempelkasten 2013 Station 3: Neuer Teich
Wandernder Stempelkasten 2010 Station 4: Pferdchen bei Zorge

Sonderstempel:

Rotes Sofa
Bienenpfad Wieda
Waldcafe Forellenteich
Stammhaus Schierker Feuerstein (im Bus beim vorbeifahren digital gestempelt)

Harzer Baudensteig:

Bahnhof Stöberhai



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Mit Xiaomi Redmi Note 9 4GB 128GB Midnight Grey fotografiert


----------



## Woidla (22 Juni 2021)

Schöne Runde, wie lange braucht man dafür?


----------



## Lion60 (24 Juni 2021)

Woidla schrieb:


> Schöne Runde, wie lange braucht man dafür?



Also ich brauchte 10 Stunden. Waren 38 km. Anfangs bin ich schnell gewandert. Aber durch die Wärme brauchte ich dann immer mehr Pausen mit Wasser trinken usw.. Habe auch 3 große und eine kleine Flasche wasser getrunken.


----------

